# Partitionen umverteilen



## BladeNeo (18. Februar 2005)

Hi  @ All,

gibt es eine möglichkeit von einer Partition z.B. 10GB wegzunehmen und diese auf eine andere Partition zu übertragen?
Mit Windows wird sowas nicht möglich sein.
Aber geht sowas mit PartitionMagic (z.B.)? 
Wenn ja weiß jemand wie? 
Habe das Programm bis jetzt nicht, würde es mir aber besorgen, wenn dies möglich ist.

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das beliebig machbar ist, da meine Wissens eine Partition nicht durch eine andere unterbrochen wird und dann irgendwo anders auf der Platte weitergeht. Dementsprechend kannst Du den Speicher nur einer benachbarten Partition uebergeben.

Falls ich mich irren sollte waere Korrektur ganz nett.

Nachtrag: Aber falls Du nur 2 Partitionen hast, kannst Du mit Partition Magic, oder unter Linux mit parted eine Partition verkleinern und die andere danach um den freigewordenen Platz vergroessern.
Hab's die Tage erst mit Partition Magic auf der Arbeit probieren muessen.


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Februar 2005)

Aber das sollte ja auch kein Problem bei 3 Partitionen sein.
Dann überträgst du erst den Speicherplatz von 1. nach 2. und wenn das abgeschlossen ist
von der 2. zur 3.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, okay. Ist halt nur ein wenig aufwaendiger.


----------



## BladeNeo (19. Februar 2005)

Ok danke ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Weiß jemand noch zufällig ob es ein freeware programm zum umverteilen im netz gibt?


----------



## zoku2020 (20. Februar 2005)

Hab bissher noch keins gefunden... Linux kann das (free) aber ansonsten musst du dir wohl PartitionMagic (ist meiner meinung nach das beste) holen...


----------



## Rick Dangerous (20. Februar 2005)

Ich habe gestern erst versucht, die Windows Partition meiner alten Platte auf die neue Platte zu kopieren, mit Partition Magic. Das kopieren ging problemlos, das Ändern einer Partition wurde mit einer Fehlermeldung quittiert und PM hat sie quasi komplett zerschossen, sehr ärgerlich. Also bevor Du die Partitionen änderst, auf jeden Fall ein backup aller wichtigen Daten machen.


----------



## MOD (22. Februar 2005)

Bevor ihr eure Dateien mit Partition Magic zersetzt, rate ich euch zu Acronis Disk Director. Das Tool nutze ich schon seit längerem und bin bestens damit zufrieden. Das kann neben dem hin und herschieben von partitionen noch andere sachen, wie zb einem Bootmanager und einem Tool zum wiederherstellen von kaputten partitonen...

M.O.D.


----------

